# Lacquer in spray gun?



## Rmartin (Mar 1, 2008)

I've started using CA as a finish for pens, but I still get commisions for furniture pieces. I almost bought a spray gun today, but all the lacquer they had in cans was labled as "brushing lacquer". This was a Deft product that said not to thin or spray. So what kind of lacquer can I use in a spray gun? Buying individual spray cans of lacquer is cost prohibitive. 

Thanks for any advice

Rmartin


----------



## rherrell (Mar 2, 2008)

This is what I use....http://tinyurl.com/2l7jxm


Link shortened by MesquiteMan


----------



## JohnU (Mar 2, 2008)

Use a pre-catalyzed lacquer for spraying.  It dries nice and fast with no runs. Wear a face mask!  You can find it at most paint stores (not paint departments at retail stores).  It runs about $30 a gallon but last a while and works great.  They recommend you use gloss for your first coats because its the hardest finish, and then cover with a satin or semi if you desire that look.


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! That's one heck of a long link Rick. I'm not sure which product you're refering me too though.


I'm trying to find something local; shipping could get expensive, so I'll try John's suggestion by looking for pre-catalyzed lacquer at a local Sherman Williams store.

Thanks to you both!


----------



## guts (Mar 2, 2008)

I just bought some at Kelly-Moore for $18.x(gal) some change and printed a 20% off coupon from their web site.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 2, 2008)

That's weird. That link went right to the lacquer when I previewed it before I posted. Oh well!


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 2, 2008)

Your original question was about spraying Deft.

Regardless of what it says on the can, Deft is a nitro-cellulose lacquer that works very well in a spray gun and thinned to whatever consistency your gun will require. The only thing that can happen is that it will take a little longer to dry and will run and sag more easily than a "spraying" lacquer. That is because it doesn't dry as fast. It is called a "brushing lacquer" because the thinners in the Deft evaoprate slower so that there will be time for the brush marks to level out as the surface skin starts to form.

My favorite for spraying is the Sherwin-williams product that is a CAB-Acrylic Lacquer. It is clear and doesn't yellow with age like a nitro-cellulose lacquer. It is also a bit harder and wears better.


----------



## BUGSY (Mar 2, 2008)

mr fairfield.....when you folks talk about spray guns, are you talking about an airbrush or a automotive style spray gun...@ binks  sata?   thanks   bugsy


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 2, 2008)

The pre-catalyzed laquer is great, very hard, dries quick, and requires no sanding sealer.  It has a definite shelf life though so don't buy too much extra.  My bro uses sherwin williams pre-cat laquer for all his flatwork and for trim and any un-painted wood in the new homes he finishes and he swears by it.


----------



## avbill (Mar 2, 2008)

Yesterday I had a nice long chat with the Western Regional Deft rep.  I had two different pens in my pocket to show her what I wanted from a Deft product. 

Her recommendation was the use of brushing-lacquer (gloss)  and if you wanted to take lacquer thinner 1 to 1 for a sealer/primer. 

hope this helps

Bill DAniels


----------



## dbriski (Mar 3, 2008)

Depending on where you live, they can't sell spraying lacquer to the public (IE California).  They also have to put not to thin it on the label of the brushing lacquer to meet the low VOC (Volitile Organic Compound, - nasty chemicals) requirement that some states have. By thinning it you are putting more of the VOC stuff into the mix and by spraying it you are releasing more of into the air.   You can thin that stuff to spray but I have heard it isn't as good as the Pre-Cat stuff, if you lucky enough to be able to get it.


----------

